# how do i cover the knots in pine board



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

A guy I worked with would sand a slight of a divot into the area of the knothole fill it in with wood filler. Seemed to work alright.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

B-I-N would probably be your best bet


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Stain blocker needs to fully cure before you apply the next coat.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> B-I-N would probably be your best bet



This. Shellac primers have the most tannin blocking ability. Some knots will bleed no matter what you do but spot priming the knots a couple times with pigmented shellac (Bin) then coating the whole price with oil primer (like Kilz) is the most effective method of stopping them. 

One other trick is to smear wood glue on the knots. This can work great to stop bleed but can be hard to do without making the knots stand out as a textural difference.


----------



## CyrusR (Mar 16, 2015)

ToolSeeker said:


> B-I-N would probably be your best bet


This. 

Which Kilz did you use? Water-based, or oil-based?


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

And use just about any brand other than the overhyped, severely outdated kilz Brand.


----------



## dudeman (Nov 14, 2011)

CyrusR said:


> This.
> 
> Which Kilz did you use? Water-based, or oil-based?


i dont know what type it was. probably the water based. ill have to check when i get home.


ill try the BIN next. thanks for the tips


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

any shellac will work. Normal and most well known is BIN. Also oil sealers will work or synthetic shellac they sell at sherwin williams.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

we use oil based primer....:thumbsup:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

The whole idea of using knotty pine is to see the knots. It's called 'character'


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> The whole idea of using knotty pine is to see the knots. It's called 'character'


 and then wifey don't like them no more and wants to paint them it call pia:laughing::laughing::laughing: we use oil based primer:laughing:


----------

